# Coping with Financial Infidelity....



## Poquitodefe (May 25, 2020)

I had poSted on here last month about my husband giving away almost 1400 to his family but it was done in several transactions from 5/5-5/14. The lying about what happened to the money hurt me. Then the physical violence that happened later got to me then also the insults he lashed out on me got to me. Still do..Had to buy new washing machine as ours went out. we just replaced dryer last year and I am frustrated as now I have a hole the wall from when my husband pushed me into once i was trying to get answers about the money. I really don't trust him anymore and have been trying my best to move on without him. Life blows. I thought he was the one... but he betrayed me... I am still hurting...how do i ease this pain as it is not the money it is the principal of the issue


----------



## vincent3 (May 31, 2018)

If there has been physical violence, especially to the point of him pushing you into a wall so hard that the impact made a hole, you need to get out of there. Call a domestic violence hotline. Address the financial stuff during the divorce proceedings. But get to a safe place first - like today. Trying not to upset him isn't the same thing as getting to a safe place.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

vincent3 said:


> get to a safe place first - like today


Yes. And, on your way to the safe place, take all the money in any joint accounts, and put it ALL in your own name. You can give some of it back to him when the judge orders it.

The women's shelters know lawyers who help. Get one of them and get a restraining order against him.

And, don't tell him anything about going. Leave when he isn't there, and take everything at once.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

It’s not the money. It’s the abuse. And that’s something no one should put up with.


----------



## Poquitodefe (May 25, 2020)

Yeah I understand...I'm disappointed about it all...it really sucks...


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

Yes, it does. It will require your name to become grande de fe. God will not fail you.


----------



## Poquitodefe (May 25, 2020)

TJW said:


> Yes, it does. It will require your name to become grande de fe. God will not fail you.


Thanks for the much needed support


----------



## Vanicky (Jul 22, 2020)

You are in an abusive relationship. Get out now. I speak from experience. Once they get a taste for it, they continue.


----------



## Poquitodefe (May 25, 2020)

Vanicky said:


> You are in an abusive relationship. Get out now. I speak from experience. Once they get a taste for it, they continue.


Yep...I am already setting a pathway out. As I don't want anymore


----------

